# Campingcar-infos.com



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Good evening people,

Has anyone experienced a problem accessing www.campingcar-infos.com today?
I am repeatedly being taken to a site saying that the site administrator has changed the configuration and that APACHE server software is now in use???? but no further link.

Is it me.......???

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Not on your own, having same problem here too


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Thanks MandyandDave
I have recently upgraded to I.E.7 and it has trashed a few of my previous [working] favourites so I just wanted to know that it wasn't that where my problem lay.
Cheers


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You might find this site useful

http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0

Don


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Don

That is also a 'Favourite' on my list [still working, fortunately]


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

have had same problem, try this one - http://www.i-campingcar.fr/revue/accueil.htm 
  hope its ok.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Just tried the website again........it's back up and running.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

No....................it isn't. Sorry.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can get to their first page, but can't get past that. They've obviously had some sort of crash?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

its back again


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

The site is now fully functioning.......Hooray!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dougle said:


> I have recently upgraded to I.E.7 and it has trashed a few of my previous [working] favourites so I just wanted to know that it wasn't that where my problem lay


Connectivity (i.e. the availability of the site to the www) can be ascertained by running the PING command from the cmd prompt.

*Start >> Run >> CMD* gets you to the c:\Documents and Settings\username prompt. Type *ping sitename.xxx* (substituting the actual domain, of course). If it says, "Ping request could not find host sitename.xxx", the site is offline. If it says "Reply from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" four times, it's online.

To get rid of the black command-line window, type *exit* followed by RTN or ENTER.

Dougie.


----------

